# Vape Mountain XXX - JHB Retailers



## VapingSpyker (17/8/16)

Hi Guys,

Just want to find out who has stock of Vape Mountain XXX 100ml, want to give it a whirl but can only find it in the far, far away Southern parts of SA.


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/8/16)

VM does delivery at a decent price.....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSpyker (17/8/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> VM does delivery at a decent price.....



Thanks @Gazzacpt I did look on their website but would like to find a retailer closer to home and save some bucks... If I can't find a retailer that is in JHB I will order from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fydo (17/8/16)

If I'm not mistaken Vape King does stock some of their juice. 

Edited: here's the link http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/category/71


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

The problem with Vapour Mountain XXX is that it is so popular that none of the vape stores order big enough quantities and they always run out... so I order 1,5 liters at a time and order direct when my stock drops below half a litre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (17/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem with Vapour Mountain XXX is that it is so popular that none of the vape stores order big enough quantities and they always run out... so I order 1,5 liters at a time and order direct when my stock drops below half a litre!
> View attachment 63925


Hahaha Rob I think you are the reason all the shops are low, seems ordering directly is the best way. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

